# X-Trail humming cabin noise?



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Somebody please tell me what the hell this guy is talking about:

http://www.canadiandriver.com/discus/messages/1490/39324.html?1125202014


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The reply to this "humming" as he calls it, is there. It's the engine vibration, but I guess he's too sensetive to it 

Tell him to get the "Humming Buster" which is the K&N Air Filter when and if he decides to buy the exy. hehehe


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

chansen said:


> Somebody please tell me what the hell this guy is talking about:
> 
> http://www.canadiandriver.com/discus/messages/1490/39324.html?1125202014


cph, I also started a similar thread here, titled "Feedback". I think your "insane" comment is pretty well on the mark


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> The reply to this "humming" as he calls it, is there. It's the engine vibration, but I guess he's too sensetive to it
> 
> Tell him to get the "Humming Buster" which is the K&N Air Filter when and if he decides to buy the exy. hehehe


I thought I heard the K&N could eventually damage the MAF sensor.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

XTrail1 said:


> I thought I heard the K&N could eventually damage the MAF sensor.


HERE is K&N Official Responce to this claim


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Future Reference*



aussietrail said:


> HERE is K&N Official Responce to this claim


Thanks for this Jalal - - didn't know there was an issue - I have printed K&Ns position for possible future reference....

Cheers = Roger


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> HERE is K&N Official Responce to this claim


Do you have a K&N in yours?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*K & N Filter*



XTrail1 said:


> Do you have a K&N in yours?


I do - put it in 6 days after I got the X-T - have used them in the past and feel they're a worthwhile investment. Got it on sale for $76.35 (tax in) at crappy tire.

Kept the original to re-install for one day only while cleaning / oiling the K&N.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

XTrail1 said:


> Do you have a K&N in yours?


Of course mate, I was the 1st one in Australia to put it in and I never regretted doing so


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I kept my K&N from my maxima and put it in my xtrail. Works great, notice a difference in the accelerator response when I put the original back in on the days I clean the k&n.

Greg



XTrail1 said:


> Do you have a K&N in yours?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Cleaning Cycle*



Oreo said:


> I kept my K&N from my maxima and put it in my xtrail. Works great, notice a difference in the accelerator response when I put the original back in on the days I clean the k&n.
> 
> Greg


How frequently do you clean it ??


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> How frequently do you clean it ??


It depends on the driving conditions.

The box it came in states that it is already oiled and ready for use and that the first clean should take place after about 20,000kms (not sure here, but I think I remember seeing this number on the box).

With my recent off-road trips (and more to come) I think I'll be cleaning it a bit sooner just to be on the safe side.

If you're just doing street and highway driving, then the 1st clean after 20,000kms is more than adequate.


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

chansen said:


> Somebody please tell me what the hell this guy is talking about:
> 
> http://www.canadiandriver.com/discus/messages/1490/39324.html?1125202014


I had a humming noise in the cabin, sort of a general rattle in the entire car. They replaced the muffler and tighened every heatshield in the car, and it was gone after that.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I clean it every 20 to 30 thousand km.

Greg


Canada's Far East said:


> How frequently do you clean it ??


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Is anybody using Fram Air Hogs? Any good?


----------

